# Good computer company



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

I am going to buy or build a new computer soon...and i am wondering if anyone here knows of any good computer barebone systems,pre-built or custom PC sites. Not any major brands like DELL or COMPAQ...i find those not be as good. Thanx


----------



## gsmitheman (Nov 9, 2003)

Building your own adds to your knowledge about the machine and lets you pick the quality and features of every part that goes into it. The right size and quality PS for now and future plans is a good example.

You might want to describe your intended use for the computer and ask people for recommendations for all the componets and why they picked the ones they did.

A budget for the complete machine would help also.

Enjoy your new computer whatever way you go.


----------



## stuart Allison (Aug 19, 2001)

Monarch Computer Systems, I use them for all my computer parts. They offer great advice, good prices, and fast delivery.

Stuart


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

lol thats funny...i just saw them in a computer magazine today. Ill check em out


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, i play games, and right now my 850MHZ AMD Duron 384MB RAM is slowing down. So..if its:

BAREBONE: 200- 300 dollars. In it i wold want the motherboard,CPU, CASE, and possibly the basics like RAM...floppy and stuff. Im planning on making it where i build it as i go along.


----------



## WFKY9G (Oct 31, 2003)

Check out a compay called MWAVE.com. They sell computer bundles; a motherboard with a compatable processer. ASUS is a good brand. They also have cases and everything else to build your machine with the components you want. Don't buy a laptop with their name on it, that's the only thing I ever bought from them that I had to send back. Otherwise they're a safe bet.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey all, ive gotten downto 2 diff computers. I want you all to tell me which you think is better for gaming. 
http://www.monarchcomputer.com/Merc..._Code=M&Product_Code=90217&Category_Code=SOHO
or

http://www.monarchcomputer.com/Merc..._Code=M&Product_Code=90214&Category_Code=SOHO

thanx


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

heese:
1. I wonder if you really want a mini system which is fairly limiting here is a board review: http://www.extrememhz.com/KM2MCL-p1.shtml
You are paying for on-board stuff you may not want
Do you want to keep your present system or take parts from it?
Why dont you take the parts monarch is offering you and price them separately at pricegrabber.com or newegg.com and see what it prices out to.
as an alternate here aresome prices for parts:
Mostly newegg prices for convience:
A nice cheap MB might be ECS Motherboard for AthlonXP/Athlon/Duron processors, Chipset KT600, Model KT600-A - Retail $57 Onboard audio and lan
the athlon 2000 is $68
512 mb of pc133 memmory is about $75 (monarch wants extra $45 for 512)
So most of this is done for $200. HDD prices are going wild Comp USA has a 30 GB maxtor for $29.99 ! and others similar goodies. Still money left for a decent vga card, or use yours for now and get something really good soon.

In general you would want amd over celeron, 512 mg ram is good as is the processor which if you are game you might push. I actually would get the Barton 2500 retail for $90. Get a vga to suit your budget
If you need a new case new egg 25 and up with Power supply. Do yourself a favor and get 350 watts. I just got a raidmax which is well build and seems fine.

Spend some time looking at motherboards and vga cards. Again new egg has review links on many of its products.

For more help just holler I will monitor this thread for a while.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

Check out this Monarch Hornet Small Form Factor Barebones Thread started by yours truly. Explores the upsides and the downsides of building a mini system, I chose against it. But the idea is pretty stinkin' cool.  Maybe someday...


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Well as for building my own system as i am young and dont really have any expirence inside the computer other than installing RAM and a CDRWi might have to read up on it. Because i wouldent know what parts r compatible with wat. Though my friends dad built his PC (worked for some company) maybe he could do it. Ill lookup the same parts as youve said on newegg.com . Exactly whats bad about a mini-system? (i didnt actually pay attention to the size)
Also wartz when i go to that page it all dosent load right. I can see the top but but the info and stuff dosent load.


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

cheese:
1. There is mothing so wrong with micro as there is nothing so right about it. Its OK if you need something small. a regular atx system has more flexibility in it. There is nothing quite so depressing as wanting to do something new and having to trash the system.
All the mini systems seem to have build-in video which is just so so. There is limited expansion on the MB or in the case.
In building a pc today since plug and play, there is relatively little that can go wrong at the level you are thinking of.
The only tricky part you might need help with is putting the amd chip on the heat sink. And since you will be using arctic silver thermal paste there are excellent instructions on the web site there 
Additionally there are loads of grown-up geeks in the hardware section willing and eager to impress.
And there is that indefinable pride you can take when someone asks you what kind of 'puter you have saying "homebuilt"
And it is great to say look at different cases and choose what you like etc. Or reserach the different MBs.
If you would like, decide what parts you will save and what you want in the computer, give us a dollar amount to spend and you'll get several suggestions I am sure, more if you ask this thread to be moved to "Hardware"


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont need a smaller PC, its just i was looking for a good one at a good price. I know this is small but i have a 300 - 400 dollar budget. I was planning to buy that and add RAM and a better video card along the way. I still gotta check newegg


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Try http://www.tigerdirect.com/ for some good comps. They got unknown brands, and i think known ones too. They got prebuilts, all the parts needed to build your own, and barebone kits. Try em out, good prices too. Thats where i got mine for 300 bucks.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

I know a guy who runs a computer company...he said hes alwas gotten bad service and its rough to return stuff to TigerDirect. But ill look. Anway i went to newegg.com and checked the parts. 

MSI KM2M Combo-L Retail- $59.00
AMD Athlon XP 2000+ 256K Cache- $68.00
Corsair 256mb PC-2100 OEM- $46.00
Western Digital 40GB HD OEM- $59.00
MSI CDRW 52x32x52- $42.00
Mitsumi Floppy- $7.00
Case (on average im guessing)- $50
Windows XP OEM- $91.00

Which i got $422.00 total. About $30 bucks less cheaper. Thats not including shipping from either cuz i dunno how to fugre it out from either. Im guessing that the onboard video and sound would still be included (since that is the same MOBO). When it says OEM i know that means like no warrenty but wats bad and good about it? Also, the HD same OEM Drive only..so does that mean no cables or anything else u need thatd normally come with it? Thanx


----------



## stuart Allison (Aug 19, 2001)

Check out www.resellerratings.com, you can see how companies rate.

Stuart


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

Cheese:
1: Check your addition 
2. IDE cables for HDD and CD usually com with the MB
3.Below I will detail what I believe is a much better system. As is it is about $500 w/o vga card which I am not up on.
The Barton chip has a lot of extra memory on board. The MB chip set has what is called dual channel memory which ofteb speeds up applications. You have to use two identical, better matched sticks of memory. So I included 2x256 =512. A better memory buy might be : http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=80093-20&ps=ho5
There is a student upgrade to xp pro instead for $81 if you qualify
Shipping is to New York for $14
Accessories - General
**This item is NOT REFUNDABLE, exchange for same exact item only!!**
Arctic Silver Adhesive-( Premium Silver Thermal Epoxy, Silver-Based ). Made with 99.8% pure micronized silver. Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive was formulated to conduct heat, not electricity. Sold in A set of Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive consists of two tubes containing a total of 7 grams of adhesive (3.5 grams of Part A and 3.5 grams of Part B). *** MUST follow Instruction of use. *** Once Applied to CPU and Fan, THE WARRANTIES OF CPU AND FAN WOULD BE VOIDED. For professional installation only !!! Artic Silver more info>
N82E16835100005 
$7.99
$7.95 [email protected]+
$7.85 [email protected]+
$7.75 [email protected]+

$7.99
Cases (Computer Cases, ATX Form)
►Special!
RaidMax Blue Mid-Tower PC Case with 350W Power Supply,Model:268WUP/350W,Retail.
Specification:
Case Type: Mid-Tower
Color: Blue
Material: 0.7mm SECC
Drive Bays: 5.25'' x4,3.5''(External) x2, 3.5''(Internal) x4
Expansion Slot: 7
Front Ports: USB2.0 x2
Power Supply: 350W
Cooling System: 80mm x5 and 60mm x1
Motherboard Compatibility: Standard ATX
Dimensions: 200x450x430mm
Special Features: more info>
N82E16811156114 
$45.00

$45.00
CD/DVD Burners (RW Drives)
MSI CR52-M Beige CD-R/RW 52x32x52, 2MB, OEM Bulk
Specifications:
Model: CR52-M Beige(MS-8352M)
Write Speed: 32X CD-R,52X CD-RW
Read Speed: 52X CD-ROM
Interface: Enhanced IDE/ATAPI
Buffer: 2 MB
OS Support: Windows XP/2000/Me/9x
Features: Anti-Bumping System
Remark: oem bulk pack (see pictures for details)
more info>
N82E16827100024 
$32.99

$32.99
Floppy Drives
Teac FD235HFC291 1.44MB 3.5inch Floppy Disk Drive, OEM
Specifications:
Model: FD235HFC291
Capacity: 1.44MB
Average Access Time: not specified
Interface: 34 Pin Standard Floppy Connector
Form: 3.5 inch
Media Type: All Standard 1.44MB & 720KB 3.5 Floppy Diskettes
Features: Automatic Media Detection,Reliable Rugged Die-Cast Frame
Remark: OEM
more info>
N82E16821103118 
$7.75
$7.75 [email protected]+
$7.5 [email protected]+
$7.25 [email protected]+

$7.75
Hard Drives
Hitachi 120GB 7200RPM IDE Hard Drive, Model IC35L120AVV207-0, OEM
Specifications:
Model: IC35L120AVV207-0 part#07N9214 (Deskstar 180GXP)
Capacity: 120GB
Average Seek Time: 8.5 ms
Buffer: 2MB
Rotational Speed: 7200 RPM
Interface: EIDE ULTRA ATA100
Features: Fluid Dynamic Bearing (FDB) motor technology
Manufacturer Warranty: 1 year
Remark: OEM DRIVE ONLY more info>
N82E16822145030 
$88.00

$88.00
Memory (System Memory)
Geil Value Series 184 Pin 256MB DDR PC-2700 - OEM
Specification
Manufacturer: Geil
Model: GE2562700
Speed: DDR333(PC2700)
Type: 184 Pin DDR SDRAM
Error Checking: Non-ECC
Registered/Unbuffered: Unbuffered
Cas Latency: 2.5 7-4-4
Support Voltage: 2.55V-2.85V
Bandwidth: 2.7GB/s
Organization: 32M x 64 -Bit
Warranty: Lifetime more info>
N82E16820144507 
$39.95

$79.90
Motherboards - AMD
Albatron nForce2 Ultra 400 Motherboard for AMD Processors, Model KX18D PRO Retail
Specifications:
Supported CPU: AMD Athlon/Athlon XP/Duron/Barton Processor(Socket A)
Chipset: nForce2 Ultra 400 + MCP, Winbond W83627HF(I/O Chip)
FSB: 200/266/333/400MHz
RAM: 3x DIMM support DDR400/333/266/200 up to 3GB(Single Channel), up to 2GB(Dual Channel)
IDE: 2x ATA133 channels, up to 4 Devices
Slots: 6 x PCI, 1 x AGP 3.0(4X/8X)
Ports: 2xPS2,1xLPT,1xCOM,1xLAN,6xUSB2.0(Rear 2),1xGAME and Audio Ports
Onboard Audio: Realtek ALC650 6 Channel Audio Codec
Onboard LAN: LAN PHY ICS1893AF 10/100Mbps Ethernet
Form Factor: ATX more info>
N82E16813170113 
$59.00

$59.00
Processors
AMD Athlon XP 2400+ "Barton", 266 FSB, 256K Cache Processor - Retail
Specification
Model: AMD Athlon XP 2400+
Core: Thoroughbred
Operating Frequency: 2GHz
FSB: 266MHz
Cache: L1/64K+64K; L2/256K
Voltage: 1.65V
Process: 0.13Micron
Socket: Socket A
Multimedia Instruction: MMX, SSE, 3DNOW!, 3DNOW!+
Packaging: Retail Box (Heatsink and Fan included) more info>
N82E16819103336 
$81.00

$81.00
Software - Operating Systems
**This item is NOT REFUNDABLE, exchange for same exact item only!!**
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition with Service Pack SP1a - OEM Designed exclusively for home computing. From digital photos, music, and video to building a home network, Windows XP Home Edition brings you into the digital age with ease. Built on the solid foundation of Windows 2000, Windows XP Home Edition also sets the new standard in efficient and dependable computing.
*Must be Purchased with Hardware!!* more info>
N82E16837102141 
$91.00

$91.00
Extend my Standard Warranty on the above qualified items: $29.56
Subtotal »

$492.63
Shipping and Handling Charge »
Tax Instruction for All Resellers How Newegg.com calculates shipping

$

Grand Total »

$ 492.63
*How to calculate shipping charge*
Select Shipping Method and Ship to State, then, click on Shipping Calculator
Note : Any Combo Discount will not be shown u


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Is that hardware from zipzoomfly link you gave me or newegg? Well i could minues the CD burner for i can take this 1 outa this computer and put it in the new one. Also i know 2 people that say Nforce2 mobo are crap. So maybe i can get that down a little less and a new mobo unless you say Nforce2's are good. Also, how hard do you think building a computer is? Im worried about like scratching the CPU or Mobo....and plugging wires in somewhere wrong, and returns. Plus with building a computer i could get the parts in different shipments so itll be easier to afford. Thanx

EDIT: Also maybe i can get my friends dad to do it if its to hard...ill watch him and learn


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

1. all are new egg save for the one memory reference.Maybe forget that and just use newegg.
2. I don't knnow who is giving you advice on Nforce2. It is versus what?
Here is a review from the best review site of nforce2:http://www6.tomshardware.com/motherboard/20021111/index.html
Here is a review of an upscale model of the suggested board from the second best review site: http://www.anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.html?i=1872

The advantage is in the dual ddr which improves performance on a number of tasks. Elsewise Via chipsets have some advantages.

If you need to save money, you could use the videocard, hd cd and floppy from present system. Maybe the case also though the raidmax with a 350 PS is a great price as it is shipped free right now and anyway oncce you have everything installed you may not want to move it to a new case


You could only buy one of the memory chips but I understand that for maximum efficiency they need be identical and if bought separately this is hard to ensure. The Geils are on second thought a good buy for you.
What about the OS? You do have xp, and you are allowed to install new hardware which is what you are doing.

Building:
Again the tricky part is with the cpuand cooler. There is already help on this board that I used.
The rest is really not much harder then what you have already done.
The red line on IDE cables is pin#1 and is next to the molex power socket. Remember there is so much help on this board ready to walk you through anything that might trouble you. They are a great bunch of people eager to initiate you into the club of PC builders.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Does that MOBO have ethernet plungs onboard where u dont need an ethernet card? Yea, my friend said the hardest thing is BIOS,installing XP, and getting all the components to work properly. When i was installing the cd burner it came with the worst instructions so i was trying to get it to work by using the ribbon cable with the harddrive /floppy to get the cd burner to work which i heard wasent a good idea cuz it might fry it. But i got it working right, (i didnt know i had to use the 1 from the old cdrom  ). So are all those components you listed guarentteeed compattible? Also, that RAM got bad reviews on it, even though there was only 5...but some said it musta juust been a bad stick. It would be really cool to build a computer, but i have no idea about BIOS... A tech guy from monarch said its better to get windows installed by them and drivers and stuff cuz they said otherwise you have a good chance of instantly being hit with the blaster. Thanx


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

Cheese:
1. Eathernet is called LAN onboard means its on the board.
2. Guarenteed by who? ME????
When I started building PCs comaptability was a real issue and it could take hours to get things in synch. Since plug and play this is much less of a problem. None of the components mentioned are cutting edge enough to cause problems.
3.As I understand it when they make cpus or memory chips they make big batches and then test and grade them, the best being most expensive. So you can spend a lot on the pick of the litter.
Most of what you read in reviews today has to do with overclocking or trying to upgrade what you bought to get it to perform like the best. What you are actually doing is pushing at the safety factors the mani built into its grading system for geil I went to the newegg board and on the next level of memory found this http://www.techimo.com/articles/i67.html.

As a more general rule you have to trust your supplyer to buy an lesser known brand and trust that it will be OK. I got to know newegg from an ole-timer here and I trust what they sell. Ditto for computergate and zipzoomfly (which was an older company googlegear which was forced to change its name by google). I personally wouldn't go to tiger monarch etc unless I knew exactly what I was doing and I Never saw them give the best price.
4. What do you expect the guy from monarch to say? Assemblers cut a deal with MS and get windows much more cheaply (Ibelieve)
BTW do not assume that a salesperson at these places has ever built a PC himself or really knows a lot only the techies do (maybe)
5. One way to help in building a PC is to get a....a book on the subject.
Go to amazon.com and do a search under "build a pc" and you will get many choices. Buy it or maybe get it from the... the library 

PS the only thing I would push on is the case on special.which is a real bargin. I got it in yellow w/o power supply for the same price (inc shipping) and I am sorry they didn't have the blue then . Pleanty of fans space for modding/overclocking
maybe call newegg and find how long on sale.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

I was meant to ask you if your pretty sure all those parts go together (sorry im just worried,never built 1). Could you explain to me exactly what OEM means? Also, How do u put stuff in a cart or something without making an account and total shipping?
All i can think of for now...thanx


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

Cheese:
1. Interchangability of parts is absolutely vital for any computer parts mani. Dell has to know if it accepts a Geil bid for memory it will work as well as kingston did etc.
It is only when new devices are developed that there is a period of non-interchangability. I think DVD burners are just leaving that stage. And then the manis work to change their sort-of on board drivers- firmware with upgrades to meet unexpected problems.
I would be quite suprized if the parts mentioned didn't work together
2. OEM original equipment (?)manufacture. Parts made forDell etc to use in their computers rather then retail sale. The OEM MAY if large enough have it made to specifications other then that of the mani; How much I don't know as I am at the end of my knowledge here. again it is a matter of trusting your supplier
3. Just punch in add to cart buy or whatever. New egg etc will have a cart review well before purchase - saves them from having returns.
Maybe more later


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

i dunno if ur still watching this thread...but ill post back after christmas wartz if ur still wathcing...


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

Cheese
OK
I still hope to help you be a whiz.
Happy hliday.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh i do have one question..
I was thinking of doing this if i dont have as much money as expected. Buy the case,CPU,and MOBO.....and build it as i get more money. Example: Buy the case..mobo..and CPU that you said, put it together, and when i get more money buy a hardrive,ram,and stuff. Or should i wait till i get all the money, and buy all at once? Im pretty sure, but i just wanna check with you...all the stuff you listed is all i need to get the computer working (other than vid card), right? 

Thanx 4 all the help    :up:


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

cheese:
That is exactly what I would do.
I don't exactly remember what RAM you have now that might be a problem. But when you put it together if it fits it will work.
BTW I am not a gamer but I needed the Matrox graphics card I was using so I replaced it with a surpluscRadeon 7000 whuch didn't do it. So I got a 
POWERCOLOR RV25A-C3, RADEON 9000PRO, 128MB DDR, DVI/TV-Out, 4X AGP 
for $78 at newegg and am happy for the price
You might want to look around here http://www6.tomshardware.com/graphic/20021218/index.html

If I had wanted to spend more I would have gotten the ti4200


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

You said: cheese:
That is exactly what I would do.

Which? Build it as i get more money, or buy all at once?. Im either gonna get a radeon 9000 allinwonder or a geforce fx 5200

My RAMS a 256mb kingston pc133, and a i dunno brand 128mb PC133. but im going to get new ram.


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

cheese
sorry why not add pieces that you can use later. If you buy ram there is no problem running faster ram along with slower so get what will fit new system
as for the video check out http://www.tomshardware.com/graphic/index.html
be aware that there is a big difference between the 9000 and 9000pro and I believe between the 5200 and 5200ultra
also there are separate TV cards from about $50 which you might get instead of an all in wonder so you can keep the function and upgrade the video card

happy holidays

ps what about a little more info about you?


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

ps what about a little more info about you?
^ What more info do you want about me? Prefrences or sumtin?

For video i was thinking of...
Gigabyte GV-N52128D, GeForce FX 5200, 128MB DDR, DVI/TV-Out, 8X AGP, RETAIL
Specifications:
Chipset/Core Speed: GeForce FX 5200/250MHz
Memory/Effective Speed: 128MB DDR/400MHz
BUS: AGP 1X/2X/4X/8X
Ports: VGA Out(15 Pin D-Sub)+TV-Out(S-Video)+DVI connector
Support 3D API: DirectX®9, OpenGL®1.4
Cable/Accessories: Not Specified
Max [email protected] Color: [email protected]
Retail Box (See pics for details) 
--or--
Gigabyte GV-R92128VH, RADEON 9200, 128MB DDR, 128-bit, DVI/VIVO, 8X AGP, RETAIL
Specifications:
Chipset/Core Speed: RADEON 9200/250MHz
Memory/Effective Speed: 128MB DDR/400MHz
BUS: AGP 1X/2X/4X/8X
Ports: VGA Out(15 Pin D-Sub)+VIVO+DVI connector
Support 3D API: DirectX®8.1, OpenGL®1.3
Cable/Accessories: VGA via DVI Adapter, VIVO Cable, 3 CD, Manual
Max [email protected] Color: [email protected]
Retail Box (See pics for details)

The specs look the same to me, iguess its up to quality wise.
and for the buying parts as i go along part..
I was thinking of buying the case,cpu and mobo from newegg. And look around local stores for good deals and if not get from newegg. Because i may not have enough for everything after christmas...or do u think i should just wait and buy parts all at once?

P.S. My friend said if i dont know anything about BIOS i have no chance building a computer.


----------



## brite750 (Mar 16, 2002)

"Cheese
OK
I still hope to help you be a whiz.
Happy hliday."

I get it, CheeseWhiz.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Ive been hearing many opinons about the albatron motherboard...and ive heard ppl have had problems and not good in quality as Abit and Asus.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2003)

DUDE GET A DELL!!
With Dell you can customize your computer any way you want.

Easy as Dell.


----------



## plschwartz (Nov 15, 2000)

Cheese:
There is a better everything then the system I described for you. I am building whats called a digital darkroom with a pent4 1gig memory mucho hard drives. 
I tried to give you the most bang for your buck. I have had an albatron board for over a year and it has been rock steady. see http://www.cluboverclocker.com/reviews/motherboards/albatron/KX18PRo2/page2.htm
It is no poroblem buying big brands and paying for them I have found a few resellers who I trust for their stuff even no-name brands which albatron no longer is. But if you are unsure please don't listen to me.
Merry xmas


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

No im not getting a dell 

Wartz youve been a big help, ive never gotten this far without you. Im just gathering up opinions. Ill post back in a week.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

wat do u think of this board

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProdu...-131-468&catalog=22&manufactory=BROWSE&depa=1

In the reviews it lists a problem with the fan, does this look good? http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?DEPA=1&sumit=Go&description=11-144-042&searchdepa=1

If not the other 1 will be good


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

What about this instead? http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?DEPA=1&sumit=Go&description=A7n8X-E&searchdepa=1


----------



## MediaStuff1 (Sep 7, 2003)

Im on a budget  but yes i saw that. Im thinking about this 1-
http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProdu...-128-194&catalog=22&manufactory=BROWSE&depa=1

Oh i was signed in on my old account i tried to delete...this is  cheese by the way


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

What about this Abit one with the soundstorm sound...
You still get the 400mhz FSB
http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=13-127-144&depa=1 :up:


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

The GA 7N400 doesn't support a software adjustment for the multiplier


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cheese:_
> *No im not getting a dell
> 
> Wartz youve been a big help, ive never gotten this far without you. Im just gathering up opinions. Ill post back in a week. *


Why not a Dell???
:down:


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Hey gotroot,

I was lookin at that with my friend. Whats the SPP part mean?


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sleekluxury:_
> *Why not a Dell???
> :down: *


I want to build my own


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

What exactly is bad about the gigabyte?


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Any1 got a comment?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I woudlve built my own system but i was on a tight budget so i sprung for a stormtek thunder for 300 at tigerdirect.


----------



## sleekluxury (Oct 5, 2003)

So u want to make ur own system...
will you be adding neon lights???


----------



## BTex (May 10, 2002)

www.ncst.com


----------



## amphibian (Dec 5, 2003)

Check out Thunderboxpc

Its a very good company and they will help you with whatever you need when it comes to buying a customized pc.

If you are wanting to build your own and want a good mobo hit motherboards org for reviews and benchmarking.


----------

